# Snow Wolf Mini 75W



## RiaanRed (23/5/16)

Hi All.
Does anyone have stock of the 
*Snow Wolf Mini 75W?*


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Hi All.
> Does anyone have stock of the
> *Snow Wolf Mini 75W?*



Champagne Version in stock at @Sir Vape 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/champagne-edition-snowwolf-mini-75w

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/5/16)

Or alternatively you can get a black one here bud.

https://www.mystiquevape.co.za/collections/mods/products/snowwolf-mini-75w-tc-box-mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

